# Galvez Jetties



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Have not posted a Catch n Cook report in a while.. Klever and I went out for a Jetty ride on a strong east wind the other day. It was suppose to be an inshore Tarpon / something big trip...lol Water looked great with white caps at the tips ,water temp 85 and clear to about 6 ft. Slack bull tide did not help the feeching but it was more of an running of the boat trip anyway. Hooked up a few Bull Reds and a few keeper trout on plastics. Bulls to 37 # caught on fresh cut sandtrout and mullet. 

Bulls must of been closer to the shoreline. Need some cooler temps to get em to head for deep water. 

Klever n his new Buddy

Best Feech Cakes in Spring

Blue Corn Meal Trout with a Roasted Poblano Vinaigrette and Roasted Sweet Corn Sweet Onion Relish


----------

